# Medir amperios arrojados por transformador o regulador.



## averiano

Saludos y agradecimientos extensos a todos los eruditos que dedican su valioso tiempo en responder las inquietudes que presentamos en este foro.

Serian tan amables de indicarme de que manera puedo medir el Amperaje maximo arrojado por un transformador o regulador de voltaje, por supuesto utilizando un multimetro; que tiene la función de medir 10A Max. Agradecido de antemano por su pronta y precisa respuesta.

Averiano


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola otra vez , ("te voy a cobrar a final de mes") para saber la potencia, esta la ley de ohm
W=VxI, no dices que voltios tiene de salida el transformador, se tiene que conectar una carga (R)y como I=V/R, ya tenemos unos watios , te envio unas paginas que te informaciónrmaran, suerte y saludos 

http://www.unicrom.com/tut_potenciaEnAC.asp
http://cajon.webcindario.com/CURSO.htm
http://www.geocities.com/siliconvalley/bay/3052/index.html


----------



## averiano

Pepepuerto pero mi problema es el siguiente, tengo un transformador de 5V y deseo saber cuantos Amperios maximos puede entregar? Esto se puede medir con un multitester o Amperimetro? Y si necesitas Servicios Web "Estoy a tu orden"


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Tengo entendido que para medir la corriente total entregada por el secundario del transformador se realiza el siguiente procedimiento:

1. Se conecta el amperímetro en serie con el primario
2. Con el transformador en línea, se cortocircuita momentáneamente el secundario
3. Se mide la corriente en el primario
4. Sse calcula la corriente en el secundario con la siguiente formula: Vp x Ip = Vs x Is

Donde:

Vp y Ip es el voltaje y corriente del primario
Vs y Is es el voltaje y corriente del secundario

La corriente calculada, es la máxima corriente que puede entregarte el secundario.

Espero que te halla quedado claro.

Saludos.


----------



## mustangV8

Tarde pero bueno....
En la ecuacion anterior hay un problema. Vs=0 cuando el secundario esta en corto.

Yo no haria eso de ninguna manera porque si el transformador no es bueno se va a arruinar. Apenas unos instantes despues de ponerlo en corto se va a calentar y el esmaltado del alambre se va a quemar poniendolo en corto.

Si no hay indicaciones de la potencia lo mejor es ir a una casa de electronica y preguntarle al vendedor.  El por experiencia seguro va saber o por lo menos tirar un valor aproximado.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

mustangV8 dijo:
			
		

> En la ecuacion anterior hay un problema. Vs=0 cuando el secundario esta en corto.



No habia caido en cuenta   , me imagino entonces que se debe colocar una carga de un valor resistivo muy reducido.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> colocar una carga de un valor resistivo muy reducido.


 La resistencia comercial mas chica es de 10 Ohm, si es de 1/2 Watt y desconocemos cuantos Watts nos va a tirar la fuente sencillamete explota, y si no explota igual calienta mucho el devanado de la fuente.
El ensayo resulta entonces destructivo para la fuente de conseguir una resistencia de varios Watts.
El valor obtenido como resultado es inútil: Refleja cuantos Amperes NO resiste la fuente durante X segundos que dura el ensayo. Y lo que queríamos saber es cuantos Amperes de consumo aguanta la fuente sin quemarse en uso contínuo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Y entonces Nilfred, cual es tu propuesta? como medimos efectivamente esa corriente?


----------



## Nilfred

La clave esta en la temperatura, toy craneando un circuito que vaya aumentando la carga paulatinamente hasta alcanzar cierta temperatura y entonces medimos la carga. Como proteccion adicional la carga no debe ser nunca mayor a 10A para protejer el instrumento de medición.

Lo que no me cierra es como hacen para medir la carga en alterna, ya que mi tester solo tiene 10A DCA, por lo tanto percibo un futuro con grandes diodos y un gran toroide para rectificar 10A.

Ahora estoy mirando el datasheet del LM334.

En resumen lo que se me ocurre es:
Rectificación -> Filtrado -> Control de corriente maxima -> ¿Componente activo? -> Control de temperatura.

Para hacerlo a mano:
1- Desarmo la fuente en busca de algún componente limitador de carga, condensador, diodo, 78xx, etc. El menor valor me da una pauta de carga máxima.
2- Conecto y mido el voltaje en el secundario (V).
3- De no existir etapas de recticicación y filtrado, agrego lo que este a mano.
4- El sensor de temperatura de alta presición y rápida respuesta (dedo índice) se conecta al negativo.
5- El instrumento de medición se conecta en serie con el positivo.
6- Se elige una resistencia grande como para I=100mA, R=V/0,100A, W=V×0,100A
7- Se coloca la resistencia elegida entre el instrumento y el negativo.
8- Si la temperatura en el sensor es aceptable entonces se banca I. 
9- Se disminuye el valor de la resistencia. Ej: I=500mA, R=V/0,5, W=V×0,5
10- Si W alcanza un valor imposible, usar lentes de protección, sujetar la resistencia con una pinza y prepararse para lo peor.
10 bis - Dividir la carga con resistencias en paralelo (divisor de corriente). Req=...
11- Repetir los pasos 7 al 10 hasta que la temperatura en el sensor supere los 50°C

Ahora que hice la lista noto:
1- El instrumento no es necesario porque la carga (I) se elige a ojo o se calcula.
2- La potencia disipada (W) es direcamente proporcional a la temperatura medida (T) osea que debe existir una fórmula para calcularla. ¿Alguien la sabe?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Tu idea esta muy interesante, pero me surge una duda, la temperatura tiene una relación lineal con la potencia? Porque de no ser así no se podría asociar directamente la corriente con la temperatura.


----------



## Nilfred

Estoy averiguando, y me parece que tengo que estudiar termodinámica o refrigeración:
Existe una fórmula para calcular Delta T, porque toda T depende de la T ambiente (Tamb)
¿Flujo de masa de aire? ¿Ehh? -> Fin del estudio.

Vaaa, hagamos un gráfico con W en el eje de las x y T en el eje de las y, vamos poniendo en el gráfico las mediciones que obtenemos del ensayo:
W1=V×0,1A, T1=?
W2=V×0,2A, T2=?
W3=V×0,5A, T3=?
W4=V×1A, T4=?
...
Vemos de interpolar en el gráfico un valor de Wn para Tn=50°C
Wn=V×¿In?, Tn=50°C
In=Wn/V

Me parece poco. Aunque me conforma que sea menor a infinito 

¿Se bancará 85°C el esmalte de la fuente?
Y otra vez caigo en un ensayo destructivo para saber a cuantos °C se quema el esmalte de la fuente... ¿Tengo que estudiar pinturería?

Respecto al circuito, noto:
3- Ya que no uso el elemento de medición, ya no necesito rectificar y filtrar. Pero tengo que cambiar las fórmulas para alterna.
4- Cae de maduro que necesito una resistencia variable, un transitor de potencia en corto y una resistencia para que este no sature. Pero R pasa a ser incógnita y vuelve el amperímetro en serie con la carga...


----------



## neomatrix7776

hola les escribo desde peru y gracias por su antensión a todos ustedes.
disculpen la tardanza de la respuesta pero aca esta
tiene que usar ese alambre resisitvo de una secadora de pelo por ejemplo es nicron 
1  se tiene que poner un voltimetro a la salida del transformador  en ac
2  pongan un diodo de gran capacidad por ejemplo de 6 amperios si quieren lo ponen en paralelo con otro para que sea 12 amp.
3  conecten un amperimetro de dc del multimetro en serie 
4  en el extremo del alambre pongan una punta del amperimetro
5  en el otro lo van variando desde el otro extremo hasta acercarlo lentamente
6  aca deben de ver que el voltaje no caiga al especificado  en el transformador por ejemplo si es de 12 v no debe de bajar menos 
7 en el moneto que vean que baja el voltaje , en ese preciso momento vean el amperimetro cuanto marca
8 el valor que se ve es la capacidad del transformador
9 si el alambre calienta no se preocupen es normal( es su funcion)

tambien lo pueden sacar por formula pero despues lo voy a buscar 

gracias. espero que lo comprendan y les sea de ayuda


----------



## Saint_

Hola, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con   neomatrix7776
en la forma conceptual de medir la corriente de un transformadorr...
aunque otaria por pasos similare para el mismo.


----------



## cakches

awww .... puedes plasmar tu idea en una grafico ... yo necesito saber cuanta corriente puede botar mi transformador tambien

Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cakches dijo:
			
		

> awww .... puedes plasmar tu idea en una grafico ... yo necesito saber cuanta corriente puede botar mi transformador tambien



Por que en vez de recurrir a un hilo que tiene dos años de abandono no usas  el buscador?
ACá está lo que buscas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/

Saludos!


----------



## alexanderingeniero

todo depende del calibre del devanado
existen tablas que me indican la relacion entre corriente vs calibre del alambre
recordar el sobredimensionamiento para evitar trabajar al limite y recortar la vida del transformador


----------

